# Fishing Magazines



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I was curious, what kind of fishing magazines are there about surf fishing? What do you read to stay up on fishing? I remember subscribing before to some magazines, but there was too much information about fresh water lake fishing. Not that I dont like fresh water fishing, but mostly I do salt water fishing. I would like to hear your opinions. Thanks in advance...


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I found a big old stack of "the fisherman" magazines. I think I am going to reread them all before subcribing again.


----------



## AcDCfun (Feb 2, 2012)

*incredible*

oh incredible machine ))


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I think he's reading a different kind of magazine. The fisherman is good. I don't have a recomendation for another magazine, but I would sugguest reading "Stripers Surf" by Frank Daignault.(sp?)


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Try on the water magazine, covers a lot of stuff and not all boaty etc.....salt


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, I have that books and most of the other surf fishing books. My collection is quite large although I have not read them all yet. Yea, I saw "on the water" magazine, seems interesting. Why are there not any "Surf Fishing" only magazines?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Surfcaster's journal


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://surfcastersjournal.com/blog/ GOOD SITE!


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

yea, I love that site!


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I also checked out "on the water" magazine. VERY IMPRESSED! NICE JOB!


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Look for " Noreast saltwater" it's usually free at tackle shops. Here is the online link: http://www.noreast.com/index.cfm?


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

OC -- tahnks for the head's up. Plenty of great reading there. Of course we got to discount it somewhat because they are "Yankee tales." Only kidding ----

Cheers,


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

That is what I liked about On the Water, they have a "NJ region addition" or at least have a separate publication for that.


----------

